# Riccia Fluitans portion size and price?



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

When you go to a store, what is considered a normal portion size and price for Riccia Fluitans?

**********************************************************************

Sorry for the vagueness of the question but do to conflicts of interest, I can not say what I intend to do with the knowledge gained from responses of this question. Rest assured that no animals were harmed in the formation of the question. Feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it would be hard to find this at the store. Maybe if you lived near AFA. I've seen it sold in 50 cent sized pieces. If it's the small version - dime- sized.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert I see it at the fish gallery and dallas north aquariums every now and then. the have a small tub they keep it in and it says riccia fluitans port size cups. you could get 2-3 golf balls out of it for 8.99-13.99, some where around that price.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

All the riccia I've ever used in any of my tanks came from a LFS. I believe I purchased a 1" size mat for $3, but I agree with Tex Gal that the vast majority of stores won't have it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If I filled a two ounce portion cup, what do you think the value of that would be? $3-$4 ea? 
If anyone needs any Riccia starters, I'll give it to you free. If you want to share a clipping of your favorite plant, that would be cool but not required.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> If I filled a two ounce portion cup, what do you think the value of that would be? $3-$4 ea?
> If anyone needs any Riccia starters, I'll give it to you free. If you want to share a clipping of your favorite plant, that would be cool but not required.


HI Robert I would like some if you don't mind giving me some, and i can clip/trim some of my rotala indica. how many stems do think would be fair? we can me at the same sears parking lot we always meet at. oh I also have a weird question for you, how strong are you how much can you lift. because there is a tank with a broken top brace by a dumper and I'm just waiting for them to open up so i can see if it's free to take because I want to make it a project. it's a 180g just sitting there.
I also have a free Sigmar who lives in arlington who would help me build a stand for free. I would just have to buy the wood. then figure out how much lighting I would need.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joe: PM Sent


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

will see you tomorrow and will then pick up some cherry shrimp from northtexas fosil guy if he is coming up to the farmers branch area. oh also found a 125 with stand and canopy. going to hopefully get it hope i have enough in the bank so i can give him a down payment and bring it home.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I tell you what, keeping aquariums is like crack. I made enough from out of state sales for my next hit. I'm buying a new hood for my 10 gal grow tank and using 2 x 26w (100w comparable) 6500K spiral CFL to get faster growth production of Riccia. At least this indoor growing I don't have the fear of D.E.A. knocking on my door step.


----------

